# OB Ultrasound for CNM



## jaldrich (Jul 22, 2008)

We have a Certified Nurse Midwife who works in our OBGYN dept (a multispecialty clinic) I'm curious, can she bill out for OB ultrasounds that she performs? I'm not sure if the person performing the test has to be an MD to bill for the U/S. 
Thanks!


----------



## cedwards (Oct 11, 2008)

She can most certainly bill out for the ultrasounds she does!


----------

